# Maindee Baths



## sheep2405 (May 23, 2008)

This is the local swimming pool by where i live, that nearly everyone I know learnt to swim in. The building is a beautiful Art Deco building that sadly closed down by the council a couple of years ago. Luckily they sealed the building up so not even the hardest of chavs could get in to destroy the wonderful inside.

There is everything from art deco tiling and ceilings to the news foyer that is still there. I am waitning for a yes from the new owners to get inside to do some photography before they change it.

Here are some of what the building looks like from the outside. It does have the Tardis image that the building looks really small but then when you walk in it is huge.































Here is the latest article that appeared in the papers this week.


Maindee pool sold at auction
By Daniel Martin
Comment | Read Comments (33)
NEWPORT'S landmark Maindee Swimming Baths were sold for just £76,000 at auction last night.

The art-deco building was snapped up for the bargain price after a short bidding war between three men at a public auction in the King's Hotel.

Auctioneers Newland Rennie Wilkins had expected the pool to sell for more than £100,000, and there were shocked gasps from the 40-strong audience when the hammer fell at £76,000, after bidders started showing interest at just £60,000.

advertisement
The successful bidder was Adam Mandal, a 38-year-old father-of-one from Libeneth Road, Somerton, Newport.

Mr Mandal, who moved to Newport from Bangladesh twelve years ago, told the Argus he had not even planned to buy the derelict building, and only attended the auction to buy him and his wife a house.

But instead he became the owner of a half-acre site which includes the grade II listed former public swimming baths and an attached three-bedroom house.

After learning of the building's history, he said he now plans to turn it into a multi-cultural centre for community use.

Mr Mandal, a part-time waiter and budding property developer, said: "This is a big surprise for me. I want to reassure the community I won't change the original features."

Its listed status means Mr Mandal will be unable to change the building's front facade and the internal foyer areas because of their advance construction for their time and the period design features.

The pool, first opened in 1938, finally closed in December 2005, being replaced by the new pool at Spytty.

It suffered severe internal fire damage last year after twice being targeted by arsonists.

Residents demanded the council turn the derelict site into a community facility after the Argus asked people to suggest ideas for the building's future.

Several residents in the audience last night said they still fear the building could be lost to the community.


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (May 23, 2008)

Looks like there may be a happy outcome, at least there shouldn't be anymore arson attacks. What a bargain price though. And what a cool house he could have complete with indoor pool.


----------



## seven8 (Nov 15, 2008)

Any news sheep..? have you been given permission to enter and get shots...? My kids learned to swim there too! Me though... it was Stow Hill pools where I learned...


----------



## TheLondoners (Nov 15, 2008)

So looking forward to seeing some photos of the interior. Fingers crossed that you get the 'yes' that you're waiting for.


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 16, 2008)

No such luck Im afraid the new owners are a pain in the arse, they wont let anyone inside they are supposed to be redevloping but they as usual havent done anything.


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 16, 2008)

sheep2405 said:


>



oi no discussing or posting photos hinting access 


nice bit of history on it shame you couldnt get in, old empty pools really intrest me for some reason and still yet to see one!


----------



## Squidmato (May 2, 2009)

I went past here the other day and noticed that there seems to be someone living in the corner house bit. Windows open with nets hanging, no boardings and the garden seems nicely kept now. The main building is still sealed up and no work is being/has been done to it as far as i can see.

Would love to take a look inside now, so many childhood memories


----------



## sheep2405 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah Ive tried getting hold of you a few times fella, drop me a pm if your free and we will go take a look.


----------

